# Zenith Series 2



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

why are this wheels different than any other ones................


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 4 2010, 02:58 PM~16513423
> *why are this wheels different than any other ones................
> *



They were designed so you could lock the knock on they adapter so you wouldnt take the chance of loosing your wheels! You would basically tighten the knock off on than with 3 bolts, screw the knock off on to the adapter to lock the knock off in place than put the knock off cover on with 3 small alan screws!!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks again, E.C. Rolo this is the pick that I sent you, but I don't see no 3 bolts holding the knock off............. I'm confused  , are they hidden??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 4 2010, 03:15 PM~16513611
> *thanks again, E.C. Rolo this is the pick that I sent you, but I don't see no 3 bolts holding the knock off............. I'm confused   , are they hidden??
> 
> 
> *



they are on the side of the cover I will post pics of my set in a few


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

here is a series II adapter










Here is the knock off










Knock off cover










1 of the holes to bolt the cover on the knock off










back side of the cover










adapter with knock off on










adapter with knock off and cover 










I hope the pics and info help you bro


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

I needs this just one for pasager side if you have any ideas? Thanks!

Knock off cover


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Good topic.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Feb 4 2010, 07:02 PM~16515696
> *I needs this just one for pasager side if you have any ideas? Thanks!
> 
> Knock off cover
> ...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 4 2010, 07:04 PM~16515710
> *Good topic.
> *


nice info


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 4 2010, 09:04 PM~16515710
> *Good topic.
> *


X A Z


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Feb 4 2010, 03:51 PM~16513999
> *here is a series II adapter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

best wire wheel ever IMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks, E.C. ROLO for the good info..........


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 5 2010, 04:13 PM~16525160
> *thanks, E.C. ROLO for the good info..........
> *


any time bro!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 5 2010, 01:18 PM~16523535
> *best wire wheel ever IMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO_@Feb 4 2010, 07:26 PM~16515932
> *I might have one bro I will check over the weekend and get back to you.
> *


Thanks your help is appreciated!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Love my series 2!


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Feb 5 2010, 08:17 PM~16526236
> *Love my series 2!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Feb 5 2010, 09:17 PM~16526236
> *Love my series 2!
> 
> 
> ...


de aquellas !!!!!!!!!! very nice

I wonder how hard is it to get a hold of a set????


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I love them so much I have three sets, one set is OG Rudy Pena engraved!!!!!!!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 5 2010, 08:16 PM~16527515
> *I love them so much I have three sets, one set is  OG Rudy Pena  </span>engraved!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *



<span style=\'color:green\'>DAMN!


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Feb 5 2010, 08:08 PM~16527425
> *de aquellas !!!!!!!!!! very nice
> 
> I wonder how hard is it to get a hold of a set????
> *


they pop up from time to time but are pretty hard to get your hands on.. I have a few nos sets but not really looking to sell.. But if you really want a set pm me.... They will not be cheap though!! I can also keep my eyes open for a used set for you..


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

WHY LOOK WE CAN MAKE YOU A SET :wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I GUESS THAT SETTLES THAT :biggrin:


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@Feb 6 2010, 10:34 AM~16530885
> *WHY LOOK WE CAN MAKE YOU A SET  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


How much 13x7 rev 
cross lace
all chrome
same 2 ear series II swept K/O
black chip w/eagle


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

There's a real nice original Zenith series 2 tool on eBay for those of you that have the wheels. Item #110519185162


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 5 2010, 11:16 PM~16527515
> *I love them so much I have three sets, one set is  OG Rudy Pena  engraved!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Pics!!!!


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Feb 5 2010, 11:16 PM~16527515
> *I love them so much I have three sets, one set is  OG Rudy Pena  engraved!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> *



Not a Series 2 but ............... my wife's Zenith's on OG 5.20's. 13 years old from OG Campbell. Still look like new. No leaks. Best Wheel. (my two cents :biggrin: )


----------



## ARAB (Mar 5, 2006)

72 Spoke Straight Laced (removable ring) OG CAMPBELL ZENITHS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: can also be used as a series 2


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63 (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Apr 17 2010, 11:59 AM~17221464
> *72 Spoke Straight Laced (removable ring)  OG CAMPBELL ZENITHS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: can also be used as a series 2
> 
> 
> ...


LA ZENITHS 
CAMPBELL DIDNT MAKE THE RING


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Apr 17 2010, 12:59 PM~17221464
> *72 Spoke Straight Laced (removable ring)  OG CAMPBELL ZENITHS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: can also be used as a series 2
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :boink: :run:


----------



## ARAB (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 17 2010, 11:31 AM~17221602
> *LA ZENITHS
> CAMPBELL DIDNT MAKE THE RING
> *


i bought them from campbell before zenith in LA opend up for business, and i bought them from charlie in campbell who was with campell zeniths and is doin wire wheel king


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Apr 17 2010, 12:31 PM~17221602
> *LA ZENITHS
> CAMPBELL DIDNT MAKE THE RING
> *



campbell was doing the ring before LA got the name. seen a few sets around. one of my boys bought a set from charlie at least 10 years ago with a ring


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 16 2010, 12:18 AM~17209773
> *There's a real nice original Zenith series 2 tool on eBay for those of you that have the wheels. Item #110519185162
> *


Went for much better fair price than what others people been asking!


----------



## ARAB (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 21 2010, 09:15 PM~17266760
> *campbell was doing the ring before LA got the name. seen a few sets around. one of my boys bought a set from charlie at least 10 years ago with a ring
> *


thank you


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kraz13_@Apr 21 2010, 09:41 PM~17267061
> *Went for much better fair price than what others people been asking!
> *


Guy selling it wasn't a lowrider! LOL


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 21 2010, 10:15 PM~17266760
> *campbell was doing the ring before LA got the name. seen a few sets around. one of my boys bought a set from charlie at least 10 years ago with a ring
> *


I bought a set from Mr. Craig with the gold rings also as well as the splined hub.

1. The splined hubs on the hubs with the ring--mate with a series 1 adapter (same as china adapter) but with an added spline to "lock" it in. Ill post pics tomorrow. 

2.Mr. Craig had been ordering wheels from ray at Roadster(new zenith) in LA for years before he passed away. All the hubs with the rings came from LA period. They may have assembled a couple sets in campbell but they came from LA even 10 years ago


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Apr 17 2010, 11:59 AM~17221464
> *72 Spoke Straight Laced (removable ring)  OG CAMPBELL ZENITHS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: can also be used as a series 2
> 
> 
> ...


I have a set of series 2 adapters and they do not fit the hub


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Apr 22 2010, 01:42 AM~17267919
> *
> 2.Mr. Craig had been ordering wheels from ray at Roadster(new zenith) in LA for years before he passed away. All the hubs with the rings came from LA period. They may have assembled a couple sets in campbell but they came from LA even 10 years ago
> *



True, Not too long before his passing, I talked to Craig about fixing my OG Zeniths and asked about the LA Zeniths , he told me Ray does the straight lace . And did the cross lace.

But he also said that he made some of them for Ray too, must used Ray's parts for them.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Too , I wasnt a fan of the searies 2. My brother had a set and sometimes the holes wouldnt line up too good . Or had a hard time with the hex screws.

So stuck with knock offs.


----------



## ARAB (Mar 5, 2006)

another thing too about the campbell zeniths and the LA zeniths are the way they are laced, check it out the lower part of the hub for LA Zeniths are like a cross laced hub, campbells line up like a dayton would, not sure if you understande but look at the two hubs and look at the lace pattern...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@Apr 22 2010, 01:42 AM~17267919
> *I bought a set from Mr. Craig with the gold rings also as well as the splined hub.
> 
> 1. The splined hubs on the hubs with the ring--mate with a series 1 adapter (same as china adapter) but with an added spline to "lock" it in. Ill post pics tomorrow.
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: Pics!!!!
> *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Apr 22 2010, 04:18 PM~17273698
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Apr 21 2010, 11:29 PM~17267767
> *Guy selling it wasn't a lowrider! LOL
> *


LOL gotta find me one at that price!


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Apr 22 2010, 10:40 AM~17270527
> *another thing too about the campbell zeniths and the LA zeniths are the way they are laced, check it out the lower part of the hub for LA Zeniths are like a cross laced hub, campbells line up like a dayton would, not sure if you understande but look at the two hubs and look at the lace pattern...
> *













are you talking about the hole pattern in the pic thats circled in white and red?




And just a heads up for people that are looking into purchasing a set of series 2. Look at the different style hubs and notice the different splines in the actual hubs. If you have series 2 and they stickout too far or dont get as many turns on the lock as u would with a regular series 1 knockoff you might have the incorrect adapters.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sj_sharx4_@May 2 2010, 09:47 PM~17370243
> *
> 
> 
> ...



A 2-201 has only 6 threads with a short k-off ( or locking nut)

The hub also has a short taper on the hub.


A 2-202 is modified and has 8 theads with a larger k-off

the hub has a larger taper

the two types of ser-2 should never be mixed

We can still make any type and have replacement parts


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARAB_@Apr 21 2010, 09:53 PM~17266532
> *i bought them from campbell before zenith in LA opend up for business, and i bought them from charlie in campbell who was with campell zeniths and is doin wire wheel king
> *


ZENITH HAS BEEN IN LA SINCE 2000


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Apr 21 2010, 10:15 PM~17266760
> *campbell was doing the ring before LA got the name. seen a few sets around. one of my boys bought a set from charlie at least 10 years ago with a ring
> *


EXACTLY ZENITH HAS BEEN DOWN SOUTH SINCE 2000 SO GUESS WERE HIS WHEELS CAME FROM :biggrin:


----------



## impalas66 (Mar 7, 2009)

Whats the price on some series 2 adapters and knock offs


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

Can someone pm me a price for series 2 and is the 3 wing swept still available. Shipping to 79762. Thanks in advance. Sorry, almost forgot, Cross laced.


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@May 5 2010, 11:21 PM~17405937
> *Can someone pm me a price for series 2 and is the 3 wing swept still available. Shipping to 79762. Thanks in advance. Sorry, almost forgot, Cross laced.
> *



ttt


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

JUST KEEP IN MIND SER-2 ,S WERE ONLY MADE IN CAMPBELL

WE HAVE ALL THE ORIGINAL PRINTS, AND ALL WHATS LEFT OF

THE INVENTORY 

THanks


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Two sets of 13" ser -2 in the works

straight lace and one set cross lace


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wire Wheel King_@May 16 2010, 12:56 PM~17506454
> *    Two sets of 13" ser -2  in the works
> 
> straight lace and one set cross lace
> ...


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------

